# 2018 Tort First Aid Kit...



## south12_9 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello friends it's 2018 anything New & Good in you're Tort First Aid Kit..
Or what do you have in your"s and Why??? 
We just got these for Now...
1. Dawn dish soap Unscented & Unconcentrated...
For cleaning. 
2. White Vinegar..
A Awesome Organic Cleaner...
3. Organic Tea Tree Oil....
Great Antiseptic...
4. Good Ol Neosporin...
For Ouchies..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 4, 2018)

Dollar store athletes foot cream for any fungal issues
Dollar store general antibiotic cream for minor cuts, etc.
Dish sponges scrub brush hand sanitizer and plastic eye droppers too.
(While at the dollar store)


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Zeropilot... But the Dish sponges scrub brush hand sanitizer and plastic eye droppers are on hand for everyday Care... But Good Call..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 4, 2018)

south12_9 said:


> Thanks Zeropilot... But the Dish sponges scrub brush hand sanitizer and plastic eye droppers are on hand for everyday Care... But Good Call..


Actually I never use them.
That's why they are sitting in my first aid box


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 10, 2018)

I just started putting a kit together. Will keep some q-tips, nail clippers (for nail and beak trims), eye ointment, Panacur dewormer, a bottle of water, silver solution antimicrobial gel, Vetericyn wound and skin care, and Betadine. For starters


----------



## Gamera the Marginated (Aug 11, 2018)

List is Appreciated, I will get one together!


----------



## T Smart (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for this!


----------



## vladimir (Aug 11, 2018)

I recently bought a 40 pack box of hand warmers from Amazon in case of a heating emergency in the event of a power outage or something. Good ideas so far!


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't have one. Most things mentioned I just have on hand for human use. If I ever need it for a tort, it will be there and not expired.
I do have extra portable heater and thermostat in case the one being used stops during the winter. It's in use though set at a lower temp then the main heater so if needed it will just come on. Always have extra Che's and bulbs.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't/didn't have one for my tort. My human first aid materials would have covered me for minori juries and for anything else it would have been a vet trip.

The most I ever needed was a little cornflour which made great styptic powder when Joe escaped onto the patio and wore his claws down so much they bled.

I have a fundamental objection to keeping antibiotic "just in case". Sorry, but resistance to antibiotics by over use is becoming a worldwide problem. If an infection requires antibiotics it is important that the correct one is used for the least amount of time possible; that's something a vet can advise on. Just using the one you have, which may not be the correct one, is reckless in my opinion. I'll get off my soapbox now, sorry; as you can tell it is something I feel very strongly about.

Spare bulbs are usefulto keep in


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2018)

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-first-aid-kit.111112/#post-1032714

Even though some of these items are every day household items, I still keep some in my first aid kit. then I just have to open the cupboard and reach down the box containing everything I'm going to need to take care of the animal. A small fishing tackle box works well to keep it all in.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 16, 2018)

What's everyone's thoughts of having aloe available for cuts and lesions? I was thinking of throwing a packet of it in my kit.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 16, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I just started putting a kit together. Will keep some q-tips, nail clippers (for nail and beak trims), eye ointment, Panacur dewormer, a bottle of water, silver solution antimicrobial gel, Vetericyn wound and skin care, and Betadine. For starters


Make sure you include scissors and tweezers, as well. I would also add first aid tape and gauze. 

And here's where the emergency management in my background tosses in a weird one... but I'm a believer that you can't have too many Sharpies.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 17, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Make sure you include scissors and tweezers, as well. I would also add first aid tape and gauze.
> 
> And here's where the emergency management in my background tosses in a weird one... but I'm a believer that you can't have too many Sharpies.



My background requires lots and lots of duct tape. Unfortunately it won't fit in my med kit. Lol


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> My background requires lots and lots of duct tape. Unfortunately it won't fit in my med kit. Lol


Duck Tape can fix everything .... lmao


----------



## LaLaP (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for this thread and everyone's inputs. I hadn't thought to keep these things on hand for my tort. Great ideas and info!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Wait you need tortoise med kits??? Any advice for beginner medical kits?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Wait you need tortoise med kits??? Any advice for beginner medical kits?


Depending on what works best for your household, many of the items and supplies in a first aid kit for humans _could_ pull double duty. However, everyone needs to know what you can and _can't_ administer to a turtle or tortoise... Or to cats, dogs, and any other non-human members of your household. For example, Acetaminophen (such as Tylenol) can be deadly, at least to cats and reptiles.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 17, 2018)

south12_9 said:


> Duck Tape can fix everything .... lmao


Just don't use duck tape on anything you might want to un-fix anytime soon!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm thinking about buying pre-made kits.


Pastel Tortie said:


> Depending on what works best for your household, many of the items and supplies in a first aid kit for humans _could_ pull double duty. However, everyone needs to know what you can and _can't_ administer to a turtle or tortoise... Or to cats, dogs, and any other non-human members of your household. For example, Acetaminophen (such as Tylenol) can be deadly, at least to cats and reptiles.


Oh so some things in human med kits can be deadly to reptiles? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'm thinking about buying pre-made kits.
> 
> Oh so some things in human med kits can be deadly to reptiles? Thanks for the advice!



Yes. Use of Narcan on torts is rather frowned upon here. lol


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 17, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Depending on what works best for your household, many of the items and supplies in a first aid kit for humans _could_ pull double duty. However, everyone needs to know what you can and _can't_ administer to a turtle or tortoise... Or to cats, dogs, and any other non-human members of your household. For example, Acetaminophen (such as Tylenol) can be deadly, at least to cats and reptiles.


This is why I made this... I really don't see anything in the old ones.. like tea tree oil did anyone know it's a grate natural antiseptic... I don't wanna use something that will be harmful.... New things come out all the time & veteran seasoned tort keepers have tried everything... I just kinda want to know what works best & what NOT to USE...


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 19, 2018)

Finally got the box for my Tortoise First Aid Kit. It's a red plastic toolbox and I had the decals made (Etsy). [emoji16]


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 19, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Finally got the box for my Tortoise First Aid Kit. It's a red plastic toolbox and I had the decals made (Etsy). [emoji16]
> View attachment 248782



Very Nice! Great artistic idea.


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm going to put one together for my new redfoot.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Oct 7, 2018)

First Aid Kit For Reptiles
Compiled by Melissa Kaplan, 1993
http://www.anapsid.org/emergency/firstaid2.html 
Don't let the date fool you. This remains one of the BEST RESOURCES out there for reptile keepers.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Do they make some kind of gyroscope I can fix to my Redfoots back so the dummy can't flip himself anymore?


----------



## south12_9 (Oct 7, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Do they make some kind of gyroscope I can fix to my Redfoots back so the dummy can't flip himself anymore?


That would be Sweet... Lol


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 10, 2018)

I made my own version of a tortoise fak for Darwin:



Small toolkit from home depot 



Meds and glue and tape



Cotton balls and a huge syringe



Tiny led lamp



Soap, betadine, vinegar, and coconut oil melted into a bit of olive oil



Small tub for keeping the patient in one place



Antibacterial wipes for me after cleanup



Babyfood of appropriate composition



Nitrile gloves



Towels and swabs 



Tweezers, Clippers, and a multi-tool




Better to have it and not need it ....

Jamie


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 10, 2018)

Daily rinse contact lens solution for sensitive eyes. Clear the eyes and upper respiratory track. I've used this more than everything else combined.

If you're going to worm or medicate get some gavage tubes, and a tortoise mouth opener (size appropriate), latex or nitril gloves are handy too. Gavage tubes are also handy for assisted (forced) feeding.


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 10, 2018)

Will said:


> Daily rinse contact lens solution for sensitive eyes. Clear the eyes and upper respiratory track. I've used this more than everything else combined.
> 
> If you're going to worm or medicate get some gavage tubes, and a tortoise mouth opener (size appropriate), latex or nitril gloves are handy too. Gavage tubes are also handy for assisted (forced) feeding.



Can you tell me more about the contract lens rinse?

For eyes and respiratory tract, or were those separate.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 10, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Can you tell me more about the contract lens rinse?
> 
> For eyes and respiratory tract, or were those separate.
> 
> ...


Not separate Can be used for both..


----------



## SarahNelson (Dec 9, 2018)

These are all such great ideas! I'm planning on getting a few tortoises this coming Spring, and want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 10, 2018)

SarahNelson said:


> These are all such great ideas! I'm planning on getting a few tortoises this coming Spring, and want to be as prepared as possible.



This is a fantastic place to learn about caring for your future torts.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 10, 2018)

This is another resource. It's from Tess Cook's website about box turtles, but can be applied to any other turtle or tortoise.
http://boxturtlesite.info/heal.html


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 10, 2018)

This is as far as I've gotten with my FAC. Still have a few items to conjure up.


----------



## SarahNelson (Dec 10, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> This is a fantastic place to learn about caring for your future torts.
> 
> Jamie


I totally agree! I first found the forum a few weeks ago, while doing Google searches on a plethora of tortoise related questions. I've been coming here for answers and advice since then, and finally decided to join yesterday. The people here are absolutely amazing. So passionate, and incredibly knowledgeable. I really would love to find my future tortoises from a breeder that's a part of this awesome community. Thank you for replying and helping me feel like a part of the group! I sincerely look forward to getting to know people here, and educating myself as much as possible through this forum.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 11, 2019)

My background is mostly a hobbyist (tortoises and first aid) and researcher. I also taught AMerican Red Cross Pet First Aid for several years. Here is a list I published on the old version of the TortoiseLibrary (I don't know why it isn't on the newer version).


First aid kit:
Much of this is already in your family or pet first-aid kit, or should be. See the American Red Cross Dog (or Cat) First Aid Book or something similar for more ideas. Note: I don't keep or really recommend a special 'pet' kit. I just add key items to my family kit. 

Disposable gloves (to minimize chances of disease and infections)
Scissors with small, strong, sharp blades
Scalpel blades and handle (_A clean, new #11 X-acto blade works_)
Pet toe nail clippers or diagonal cutting pliers
Tweezers with good, sharp points
Tongue depressors, clean Popsicle sticks, wooden skewers or chopsticks (for splints or to hold open the mouth)
Magnifying glass
Penlight
Chemical heat packs, hand warmers, etc.
Sterile gauze squares, 2x2” and 3x3”
Roller gauze or self-cohesive tape (Vet Wrap), 2"
Paper first aid tape, 1” wide (_used as a 'first layer' to protect the scales and scutes)_
Electrical tape or waterproof first-aid tape (_stronger tapes to use on top of paper tape_)

Alcohol or alcohol wipes
Wound disinfectant such as Providone-Iodine Scrub (Betadine)
Antibiotic ointment (_silver sulfadiazine ointment or 2% mupirocin ointment are much better than 'triple antibiotic' or other drug store ointments_)

Petroleum jelly or Bag Balm (to ‘seal’ injuries)
Styptic powder or sticks, Kwik Stop, or cornstarch (to stop slow bleeds)
Antibiotic ophthalmic ointment for eyes, e.g., Terramycin
Cotton-tipped swabs or small sponges
Eye wash solution or sterile water in a squirt bottle (to rinse eyes or wounds)
A few other thoughts:
- Having a list is fine, but you kinda gotta know how to do some stuff, like holding your tort's head out and mouth open, or how to actually bandage a wound. A basic human first aid class is helpful, then supplement it with a pet-oriented class with hands-on elements.
- Every bit as important as a kit is having the stuff on hand to rig up a 'hospital cage' where things are clean, calm, warm, and stress-free. 

THIS link takes you to the kit list with some other skills on the page- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical

THIS link takes you to a nursing care/shock treatment page- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical/basic-nursing-care


----------



## tigerscott79 (Jul 20, 2021)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Depending on what works best for your household, many of the items and supplies in a first aid kit for humans _could_ pull double duty. However, everyone needs to know what you can and _can't_ administer to a turtle or tortoise... Or to cats, dogs, and any other non-human members of your household. For example, Acetaminophen (such as Tylenol) can be deadly, at least to cats and reptiles.


Ik with bearded dragons vets say never use neosporin with pain relief the meds in the pain relief is more deadly then helpful. Only to use the normal neosporin. Guessing with other reptiles as sulcstas and torts this lrolly holds true too?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> I just started putting a kit together. Will keep some q-tips, nail clippers (for nail and beak trims), eye ointment, Panacur dewormer, a bottle of water, silver solution antimicrobial gel, Vetericyn wound and skin care, and Betadine. For starters


How do you know if your tortoise needs tobe dewormed? With the Panacur medicine


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jul 20, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> How do you know if your tortoise needs tobe dewormed? With the Panacur medicine


Take a stool sample to a vet. If you have a microscope and know what to look for, you can test it yourself. A vet would still need to prescribe the Panacur though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 20, 2021)

tigerscott79 said:


> Ik with bearded dragons vets say never use neosporin with pain relief the meds in the pain relief is more deadly then helpful. Only to use the normal neosporin. Guessing with other reptiles as sulcstas and torts this lrolly holds true too?


Usually Neosporin is referred to as _triple antibiotic ointment_ (at least that's the way I've usually seen it in the guidance). Good point about the extra/different stuff like the pain relief. Some good resources were written in the 1990s, before some of the extras started being added into certain products. When in doubt, even if a product is supposed to be okay to use, it's probably safest to go with the least complicated (read: no extras or weird stuff) version of the product.


----------

